# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  πως να ανεβάσω mp3

## yannis37

αρχεια mp3 μπορούμε να ανεβάσουμε???

----------


## mitsman

Στο φορουμ εννοεις Γιαννη η γενικοτερα στον υπολογιστη σου?????

----------


## yannis37

στο forum απο τον υπολογιστή μου....πχ ένα κελαιδισμα

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΑΝΝΗ ανεβαζεις το κομματι που θες σε σελιδες οπως αυτες 
www.upoloading.com 
www.rapidshare.com

και μετα γραφεις εδω τον συνδεσμο που σου δινουν

ή ζιπαρεις (συμπιεζεις σε φακελλο) το αρχειο mp3 που λες και το ανεβαζεις εδω επιλογοντας απαντηση με  εξελιγμενη επεξεργασια (δινεται δυνατοτητα κατω δεξια στο χωρο που γραφεις μια απαντηση ) οπου σου δινεται η δυνατοτητα να επιλεξεις χαμηλα κατω απο το χωρο κειμενου το << διαχειρηση επισυναπτομενων αρχειων >>  .αν μπεις εκει σου δινει την δυνατοτητα να βρεις στο pc σου το αρχειο και μετα να το ανεβασεις σαν επισυναπτομενο .βεβαια για να το δουν τα μελη πρεπει να το αποσυμπιεσουν με αντιστοιχο προγραμμα .ισως υπαρχεις και αλλος τροπος αλλα δεν τον εχω υποψη μου

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΑΝΝΗ να κανω μια υπενθυμιση -διευκρινηση οτι το ανεβασμα τετοιων αρχειων δεν αφορα οσο προστατευονται απο πνευματικα δικαιωματα και για τα οποια ισχυει

*Γ.  Επίσης απαγορεύεται η προώθηση και η διακίνηση μέσω του  greekbirdclub.com παράνομου λογισμικού, ή μεθόδων εξουδετέρωσης της  προστασίας λογισμικού, καθώς και των ιστοσελίδων αντιστοίχου  περιεχομένου. Στην απαγόρευση αυτή περιλαμβάνονται και σύνδεσμοι (links)  για αρχεία .torrent τα οποία αναφέρονται σε εμπορικά προγράμματα ή σε  παράνομα αντίγραφα έργων που προστατεύονται από την νομοθεσία περί  πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας.*

----------


## yannis37

καλά αστο καλυτερα, ...οχι να παμε και φυλακή :Anim 09:

----------


## jk21

και γω ελεγα θα μας εβαζες καμμια δικια σου  (πουλιων σου ) ομορφη φωνουλα ...

----------


## yannis37

είναι ένα που παιζει ένα slow πιανάκι και τραγουδάει ένα timbrado discontinuo!!!

----------


## jk21

δεν υπαρχει σε τριτη σελιδα πχ youtube ωστε να το ακουσουμε μεσω αυτης;

----------

